# Problème Finder



## pacocube (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vous explique mon problème. Il y a quelques jours, je remarque que mon disque de démarrage est presque plein. Du coup, je télécharge AppDelete et je fais le ménage. 

Mais voilà, depuis j'ai redemarré l'ordi et le problème est le suivant. 

Quand je l'allume, le finder en haut à droite ne répond plus (mis à part Spotlight) le reste clignote et le rond coloré apparait alors sur le reste. Par contre, la gauche du Finder marche très bien. 

Le problème combiné à cela c'est que je ne peux rien faire qui nécessite des autorisations car mon clavier ne marche plus lui aussi depuis (j'ai essayé d'en brancher un autre, c'est pareil). En fait, les touches lumieres, son, même ctrl marche mais le reste non. 

J'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide. 

MERCI !!!! 


Machine : Powerbook G4


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2010)

Hello,

Ah la magie d'App delete quand on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on enlève 
Peut être qu'une réinstall de la mise à jour 10.5.8 combo règlerait le pb ?

Et acheter un disque dur externe pour les sauvegardes


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2010)

bonjour

le probleme est épineux car 
1- tu ne dis rien sur le """nettoyage"
2- tu as utilisé appdelete
(j'aime bien reggie, que je connais depuis des années  , mais je deconseille ce genre de gadget, surtout quand on l'utilse ...mal)

Alors preciser ce qui fut fait
et il est probable qu'il faudra tout refondre

tes sauvegardes c'est quoi?
Time machine , clone ou les 2?

edit partiellement grillé


----------

